# How to swag a chandelier with ground



## Kylek (Jan 25, 2017)

We recently moved and we brought our dining room chandelier with us. The chandelier was hard wired at the old house but the new house doesn't have any electrical in the ceiling in the dining room only outlets. My question is how can I put a plug on this? The chandelier has a hot, neutral and a bare ground wire. Could I get some 18/2 wire and put on a plug with ground and just extend the bare ground wire to the plug also?


----------



## nealtw (Jan 25, 2017)

It might be better to explore wiring it in properly
And welcome to the site.


----------



## slownsteady (Jan 27, 2017)

One option is hang it swag style, by putting on a long-enough cord to run to the nearest wall and down to an outlet. You would need two ceiling hooks; one to hang the lamp on and one to drape the cord at the wall; and some chain to hide the cord. But putting a box in the ceiling may not be that hard, especially if you have access from the attic.


----------



## nealtw (Jan 27, 2017)

slownsteady said:


> One option is hang it swag style, by putting on a long-enough cord to run to the nearest wall and down to an outlet. You would need two ceiling hooks; one to hang the lamp on and one to drape the cord at the wall; and some chain to hide the cord. But putting a box in the ceiling may not be that hard, especially if you have access from the attic.



That is the plan, the question is about the ground wire.


----------



## joecaption (Jan 27, 2017)

Not a great look unless you into the 70's.
Unless this is a switched outlet your going to have to plug and unplug it every time you need the light.
That would get old real quick. 
What's above that ceiling?


----------



## bud16415 (Jan 27, 2017)

joecaption said:


> Not a great look unless you into the 70's.



I resemble that remark.


----------



## Snoonyb (Jan 27, 2017)

18/2?

Why not any number of 14/3, colored, lamp extension cord available at the big boxes, or ACE hdw. and an in-line roller switch?


----------



## bud16415 (Jan 27, 2017)

The gold chain and the hooks and molly bolts you get at the 70&#8217;s store. They are just past the spike clocks.


----------



## nealtw (Jan 27, 2017)

bud16415 said:


> The gold chain and the hooks and molly bolts you get at the 70s store. They are just past the spike clocks.



Come on guys, the question was how to deal with the bear ground wire and the plug. They already know what they want.


----------



## bud16415 (Jan 27, 2017)

nealtw said:


> Come on guys, the question was how to deal with the bear ground wire and the plug. They already know what they want.



I thought the question was answered a couple times already. Personally I would cut the ground wire off and forget it. I dont think I have a 3 prong plug on any light in my house. Buy enough decorative lamp cord to go all the way to the fixture and make the splice inside the fixture buy a plug and a inline switch two hooks and some chain. 

The only other way is simple to complex as it means getting in the ceiling and wiring a light fixture with switch and the whole 9 yards. Plastering holes in walls and painting. 

I like the swag look. I have a couple in our home.


----------



## slownsteady (Jan 27, 2017)

seriously, how many lamp plugs have you seen with a three prong ground plug? The outlet is grounded.


----------



## nealtw (Jan 27, 2017)

slownsteady said:


> seriously, how many lamp plugs have you seen with a three prong ground plug? The outlet is grounded.



Or just change the outlet to gfci. 
The question would be if you don't hang it from a box is it a lamp by default.


----------



## afjes_2016 (Jan 27, 2017)

Come to think of it why aren't the plug in chandelier plugs equipped with a ground? If you installed a hard-wired chandelier it would be grounded. Meee thinking here a bit. :help: !!, someone please?? Let's bring some theory into this.

Unlike a double insulated power tool that does not require a ground. It could be I had a long day and can not think of the answer right now.  

Yes if it is plugged into a GFCI it would take care of any ground fault that would occur (preventing personal injury).


----------



## afjes_2016 (Jan 27, 2017)

nealtw said:


> ...
> The question would be if you don't hang it from a box is it a lamp by default...



Good point!


----------

